# SAGA



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is my little Saga
:love1:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so precious & cute , what a little angel


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

What a pretty puppy! Boy or Girl?

My next chi I would love a light cream or white....(sigh)


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

*.*

She is a little girl from Spain


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I am in love ... she's so cute! I want a puppy ... why won't OmaKitty let me have another puppy?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable! How old is she and how much does she weigh? She looks really tiny.  

Welcome to our forum! :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is adorable...such a lovely little face !


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

what a lil cutie.. shes like so precious!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I am in love ... she's so cute! I want a puppy ... why won't OmaKitty let me have another puppy?


aaw whos omakitty?


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

She is about 4 months old
I am not sure how she weighs.. i haven't gotten her yet  But i think she will be about 1.5 kg so she is really tiny
She is will be here at the end of this month..


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > I am in love ... she's so cute! I want a puppy ... why won't OmaKitty let me have another puppy?
> ...


This is OmaKitty. Don't make her mad; she'll kill you in your sleep (at least, that's what she says):


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

She is adorable. Look at her sweet face!! And she's such a pretty color.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Aw, she looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes so cute. aww shes camera shy


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank u all  
she is a cutie :love10:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is really cute! :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > I am in love ... she's so cute! I want a puppy ... why won't OmaKitty let me have another puppy?
> ...


Omakitty is this huge, really mean kitty that rules over Cooper's household with an iron fist!! :lol: 

Your new baby is absolutely precious.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chimom said:


> Omakitty is this huge, really mean kitty that rules over Cooper's household with an iron fist!! :lol:
> 
> Your new baby is absolutely precious.


Ummm... that's PRINCESS OmaKitty to you. :shock:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

HOW CUTE!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'd be like "LISTEN OMAKITTY, I'm the one that pays the bills and is pretty much a SLAVE to you...if I want another baby, I'm gettin one!"  :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

LittleHead said:


> I'd be like "LISTEN OMAKITTY, I'm the one that pays the bills and is pretty much a SLAVE to you...if I want another baby, I'm gettin one!"  :lol:


Yep! My cat Amaru was against me getting another chi but I had to go against her wishes!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> I'd be like "LISTEN OMAKITTY, I'm the one that pays the bills and is pretty much a SLAVE to you...if I want another baby, I'm gettin one!"  :lol:


It's not that easy in my household. OmaKitty was abused by a mean person and she doesn't take kindly to change due to a few emotional problems.  We obey the kitty in my household.

OmaKitty would also like to post that we are selling a slightly damaged and used 2 1/2 year old chihuahua and all his junk. Email OmaKitty if interested. **Any posts by OmaKitty are not sanctioned by Mom.**


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> LittleHead said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be like "LISTEN OMAKITTY, I'm the one that pays the bills and is pretty much a SLAVE to you...if I want another baby, I'm gettin one!"  :lol:
> ...


I'll never understand why you gave her your password. :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

super cute and unique name 
:wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> super cute and unique name
> :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


It means something like farytail in norwegian  
I really like it


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Saga is sooo tiny and cute!! Tyson wants her to be his girlfriend! ! :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a sweet and tiny little sweetheart!!!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

She is precious. When did you say she way arriving? And how? So, I can make sure my dog nappers are in your neighborhood. I love her! :lol:


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

8batch said:


> She is precious. When did you say she way arriving? And how? So, I can make sure my dog nappers are in your neighborhood. I love her! :lol:


lol you`d better have your nappers in norway at the airport in Tromsø the 8 of august


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Saga is sooo tiny and cute!! Tyson wants her to be his girlfriend! ! :wave:


lol Saga says she`d love to be his girlfriend


----------

